# Zero turkey success?



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I must assume that since the Utah turkey season opened yesterday and that there are exactly ZERO postings of turkey hunts on this forum, that: 1) there are no turkey hunters on this sight 2) there are no turkey hunters in Utah or 3) the turkeys hunters in Utah are so bad and they are so embarrassed with their failure that they won't even post and brag about the tag soup they are gulping down. Well, what is it Utah nimrods? Not even a little old Jake...nothing, notta?

Well, tomorrow I am leaving for my annual...27th strait year...turkey foray to Washington State. There will be death! There will be photos! and there will be postings!

Good luck to all you local yokels...now get out there, do some yelpin and cluckin, and I expect to see some stories posted up when I get back!


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Hard to go turkey hunting when you can’t draw a central tag with 4 & 5 points.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

No early tag for me as well. 
I haven't been seeing much as I wander around this spring. But, I have been down to New Harmony much lately. Ways a bunch down there.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Dang..... haven't been down to New Harmony. 
Sorry.


----------



## birdman (Nov 21, 2007)

I, like you BP, use the Utah limited opportunity hunt to find opportunity elsewhere. SW Colorado next weekend followed by the Black Hills. Enjoy your time in WA.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelV (Oct 13, 2019)

I’m getting ready for the general season. I was Discouraged this morning finding out that I’m may most of the birds are finished mating so everything I’ve been learning won’t do me much good. Thanks to YouTube I’m learning a new game plan. New to turkey hunting but excited to give it a try. Good luck to y’all.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

MichaelV said:


> I’m getting ready for the general season. I was Discouraged this morning finding out that I’m may most of the birds are finished mating so everything I’ve been learning won’t do me much good. Thanks to YouTube I’m learning a new game plan. New to turkey hunting but excited to give it a try. Good luck to y’all.


May is a great month for turkey hunting. Killed many a bird in May. In fact in some ways it can be much better than the middle of the mating season because the Toms aren't so dang henned up. Hunt them as usual but don't go back to your truck too early!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I found a great flock with some great Tom's up north....unfortunately they are on city owned property and I could not get a response when I asked about hunting that parcel. If they move 1/4 mile to the north onto my brother's property there will be some bloodshed for sure.


----------



## swoleymammoth (Apr 27, 2020)

I went out this past weekend and had no luck. Heard a ton of gobbles but just couldn't close the distance. I'm a rookie turkey hunter so I really have no clue what I'm doing out there lol but it's a lot of fun and I'm hoping to get back down this weekend for a bit and hopefully not eat tag soup.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

I been doing lots scouting for turkey


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I saw 2 very nice toms this morning on the way to irrigate. 10:30 in the morning right off the road. One was right next to the truck with about 10 hens. The other one was about 30 yards away from him on the other side of the truck with about 10 hens. Could have shot either one with a bow. 
Pretty funny......if I had the early tag and was actually hunting them that wouldn't ever happen.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

2full, just send me that location and I'll be sure to take care of them for you...no charge.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't get on here very often, but I was lucky enough to draw an LE tag for the Central region this year. Turkey numbers were about equal to last year in my area, with perhaps a few more toms located during the pre-season scouting. 

Opening day was the usual circus. Probably a dozen hunters in one little area with a big bunch of birds. I had three toms between 15-25 yards right as they flew down, but I was trying to help a friend's son get a shot and that didn't work out. Several close calls that day, but no dice. The good thing about opening day was all the pressure scattered the birds and when I went back on a weekday the next week, it was much more of a one-on-one hunt.

I hunted on Tuesday with three close calls that didn't work out...all mistakes on my part by not being careful or patient enough. However, I went back out on Wednesday morning despite the forecast for a rainy, stormy day. It turns out the gamble paid off. I was literally the only person in the area and the rain was delayed by a few hours, so it was a great morning. I was in the right place at the right time when my target group flew down. They flew down a good 150 yards from their roost trees and landed all around me. I just sat patiently as they gathered themselves and picked out a nice strutter to fill my tag as he came by at 35 yards.

I'm still out every few days keeping an eye on things since I'll be helping two of my children and probably a few others during the general hunt in a couple of weeks. The toms are pretty vocal right now, but they're still henned up and not coming to calls. I've seen multiple hens get bred as early as 10 days ago, so more and more of them will be nesting soon and the youth hunt weekend and first week of general season should be some really good action.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good luck in Washington!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I have heard birds just about every time out scouting, but was a little disappointed last night. Scouted one of my better spots and only heard a couple gobblers. Never heard a Yelp or saw the flock...weird.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I finally received permission to hunt on an adjoining parcel where multiple Tom's have been strutting and showing off.

They're on the hit list for this weekend now. Just wish I wasn't in training all week so I could get there sooner.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Winglish (Mar 28, 2015)

My son put it together on a gobbler for the first time. This one had a 9.625 inch beard. He was really happy! His sister also had several close encounters but never got a shot off.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats Winglish!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Way2go!!


----------

